# How to with Doc - Wilson Tool Time



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

Thought this was funny...is Doc actually Wilson from Tim Allen's - Tool Time neighbor?!? 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

I wish he was Wilson, then I'd have a reason to keep watching.

The guy has some good info for sure, but his nonstop sales pitches for his way overpriced products and the way he deletes all opposing thoughts from the comments made me unsubscribe.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Don't forget the Gold Hog. Apparently Doc is hawking gold prospecting equipment as well. That's another schtick he has.


----------



## Superta329 (Feb 29, 2020)

That is funny. He has excellent videos and because of him my lawn is where it is today. I learn from everyone and keep in mind that he is one guy pushing product like everyone else pushing theirs. I think it's great also for viewers to pick and choose what seems best for them based on the videos posted. I thank all if them.


----------



## JLavoe (Jun 8, 2020)

Omg..
George Keith *Wilson*



I can't be the only one who's thought of this.
Yes I'm lurking, leave me alone.


----------



## Rackhouse Mayor (Sep 4, 2017)

I always thought he resembled someone on our local news that goes by "Jim Tabor," which I somehow discovered wasn't his real name. They even sound alike.

https://www.facebook.com/jimtaborshopsouthmississippi


----------



## TheNeighbor (Mar 19, 2021)

Ha!! Similar to Home Improvement, I go to YouTube to watch other people and "Wilson's" videos pop up on the recommended list. He provides some good information, but it's like eating fish....can't really enjoy the meat because you're constantly spitting out bones. All that salesy stuff and the "look at my bermuda, it's so pretty" is tiresome.


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

TheNeighbor said:


> Ha!! Similar to Home Improvement, I go to YouTube to watch other people and "Wilson's" videos pop up on the recommended list. He provides some good information, but it's like eating fish....can't really enjoy the meat because you're constantly spitting out bones. All that salesy stuff and the "look at my bermuda, it's so pretty" is tiresome.


I might be in the minority here, but I like Doc's videos. A lot of helpful information, and he comes across as someone who knows his stuff (this is part of the appeal). Sure, it was a bit of a let down once I realized he was regularly pushing expensive "must-have" products (e.g. Andersons stuff) in his videos. His credibility was also hit in my mind once I noticed he he started releasing videos about "best products" for non-lawn care items like drones and power tools for which I don't think he could be an authority. However, if you can get past this, or even skip past the first 30% of his videos, you can learn a lot of great information.


----------



## nwga_lawn (Jul 9, 2018)

I'm guilty of watching some of the videos. He does have some good info but my gosh the arrogance. He says "we" all the time like he has some type of research staff, when its his son and himself. He needs to research some pool topics. Looks like he has an iron problem (stains on the steps). Or maybe he puts PGF Complete in it too &#129315;


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

In a Q&A video he did not long ago, I believe he said he owns three businesses. I dunno....maybe he has some employees who help out? I also think he said he employed some family members after they lost jobs when the pandemic hit last year.


----------



## Shizzlestix66 (Aug 30, 2020)

I know one of them is his panning for gold business. Gold Hog I think is what it's called. We have plenty of touristy gold panning places in North Georgia.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Shizzlestix66 said:


> I know one of them is his panning for gold business. Gold Hog I think is what it's called. We have plenty of touristy gold panning places in North Georgia.


SoccerU is the other one - "The World's Most Extensive Soccer Training Series"


----------



## Shizzlestix66 (Aug 30, 2020)

Oh yeahhhhh. How could I forget that.


----------

